# BBQ Comps in Michigan?



## anstissk (Apr 19, 2011)

hey, cant seem to find any bbq comps in michigan.  I have looked on a few different sites, googled it and seem to locate one at silver lake.  Anyone from michigan go to any comps around here?


----------



## roksmith (Jun 30, 2011)

Go look at www.kcbs.us and click on the events tab. There are several KCBS events in Mich.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you going to compete or just observe?


----------



## anstissk (Jun 30, 2011)

observe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

try googleing bbq comps in Mich.


----------



## anstissk (Jun 30, 2011)

As i siad b4, i googled it.  I found one in Grand Rapids toward the end of july that im going to go to.  Im not quite experienced enough yet to compete.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 30, 2011)

find the great lakes BBQ association  www.glbbqa.com  I think

Silver Lake is 9/5 I think    get out there as there are a lot of nice folks in MI in BBQ now.


----------

